# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Downtime this morning

## Robbie

Terribly sorry about the extended downtime this morning. Wasn't expecting it to be that long. We still didn't fully figure out the problem before bringing the site back up, but the host continued to work on it and try and figure something out afterwards. I'll try and keep you all posted as I find out more about this baffling issue. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------

